# BLI diesel failing to move



## ffrailey` (Sep 2, 2019)

A BLI E9 diesel (CB&Q) on my DCC layout powered by an NEC Procab had operated normally until today. While running it with two other BLI E9s it failed to respond to the throttle. The lights, bell, whistle and sound respond to commands. The darned thing even makes acceleration as I increase the throttle steps! It just won't move! Did a couple of factory resets to no avail. Have any of you had this problem, and if so, can you explain a fix I might be missing? Many thanks in advance.

Fred in Colorado


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Remove the shell and turn your throttle up about half way. Use something to turn the motor, if it starts run it for a few minutes. Then lube the motor bearings with 1/4 drop of oil. If it doesn't respond check the decoder connections and wiring. If all this doesn't help the decoder is probably defective. Every once in a while no matter what brand there is always some that will fail. If your loco is still in warranty you can send it back or if you send the decoder back in BLI will send you another.


----------



## ffrailey` (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I am working through your suggestions now. But I thought of another (short-term) fix: Sub the chassis of another BLI E unit with silver trucks and put the CB&Q body over it, to get my train back on the road. I suspect I will end up replacing the decoder of the wayward chassis.

Fred


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would do a reset. I think it is CV8 to a value of 8. Doing a reset will fix 90% of
decoder problems.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree. Reprogram CV8 with a value of 8. I had the same issue this week.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

mopac said:


> I would do a reset. I think it is CV8 to a value of 8. Doing a reset will fix 90% of decoder problems.


If you read the OP he already said " Did a couple of factory resets to no avail. "


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did miss that, sorry.


----------

